# Looking for assisted DIY livery - South Cumbria



## K2083 (31 July 2018)

Hi,

I am currently looking for a stable on a livery yard that offers assisted DIY livery due to me working shifts.
First time owner and looking for as close to Holme/Crooklands/Kendal area of South Cumbria as possible.

Any recommendations/availability welcome &#128522;


----------

